# 74 Points and my EOI is Ineligible



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I am posting this in a new thread.

I have just created my express entry profile. 
Below are my points: 

Age:35 - 12 Points
Education - Master's - 23 Points (accredited by WES)
Experience - 10 Years ( NOC 2132) - 15 Points
English - CLB 9 (IELTS - R:9, L:9, S:7.5, W:7.5)- 24 Points 
Total - 74 Points

But after submitting my EOI, it says that my profile is ineligible . I'm confused. I sincerely appreciate any help!


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

My husband tried to put his profile on Express entry but it said ineligible. maybe because his qualification was gained in the US and which is not equivalence to Canada stadard? Could anyone help us what should we do now?

Age: 40
Education: PhD
Experience: 10 years
English: IELTS 7.0 (R 8.5/ L 6.5/ S6.5/ W 6.5)
Partner: age 32 
Partner edu: Master in Canada
Partner IELTS 6.5 (R6.5/ L 6.5/ S 7.0/ W6.5)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

trang_vietnam said:


> My husband tried to put his profile on Express entry but it said ineligible. maybe because his qualification was gained in the US and which is not equivalence to Canada stadard?


It wouldn't have anything to do with it being from the U.S. as legitimate American degrees are equivalent to Canadian degrees. it would depend on where he got his qualification from - if he didn't get it from a legit school then it is worthless.


----------



## sanjay9666 (Sep 14, 2015)

you can consult a immigration consultants who are dealing with Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sanjay9666 said:


> you can consult a immigration consultants who are dealing with Canada


Or save the money and just check the government's website as it is more authoritative than some for profit consultancy.


----------

